

Zuckerberg Doesn’t Rank on Billionaire Index - apaprocki
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-03-05/zuckerberg-not-rich-enough-for-global-daily-billionaires-ranking.html

======
islon
I'm sure he'll be left heartbroken.

